# Kz ate



## Mizanurification (Oct 20, 2015)

*[Review] KZ ATE*

I ordered KZ ATE from AliExpress after reading all the reviews. I wanted to get ED9 but it wasn't available at hifinage. 

This is my first import. Anyone ordered from AliExpress? It was shipped on the same day and I got the tracking details. Will I have to pay any customs? How long will it take to reach? 

I'll post a review on the IEM if I receive em.


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 14, 2015)

Its here boyz. Courier wala just delivered it and ITS ****ING AWESOME. The hype around it is real. Had to turn off viper4android, coz its a lot powerful than my ES18. I've never used over the ear headphones, this is the first one. It cannot be worn straight down. At first i was worried about the size of the earphones but was able to get over it after a while and it fits well. Can sleep while wearing them too. 

Shipping: Store  || Tracking  || In China use the cainiao/4px to track then switch to 17track when u get the international number.

*Ratings/10* {vs Pistons 2}
Packaging : 8 vs 8.5
Comfort : 7 vs 7 {ATE has comply eartips but gets painful after a while}
Build Quality : 9 vs 9 {The ATE Black looks premium, not the silver one}
Noise Isolation : 10 vs 8 {Dont use it while going outside. }
Sound : 9 vs 7.5

Some Cons i noticed:
Its big and u can feel the weight. But it fits well for me so not really a problem.
The wires though durable is kinda sticky. Maybe it will dry up with usage.
Cannot wear straight down. Difficult if u wear specs. 


Eyecandy:
*i66.tinypic.com/5d6po8.jpg

Imgur


----------



## icebags (Nov 14, 2015)

nice ! do post a sound quality review here as well.

so, how much was the total cost, had to pay anything in customs ?


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 14, 2015)

icebags said:


> nice ! do post a sound quality review here as well.
> so, how much was the total cost, had to pay anything in customs ?



Will do. Haven't played enough. 
Paid Rs. 670 only. No customs.


----------



## icebags (Nov 14, 2015)

i c, what is the max limit for import through customs, without duty ? 

another thing, since you also used es 18, how these compare in terms of quality ? (for me es18 is little bit bass heavy, good mids but not so clear uppers)

the price point actually tempting me to have a pair.


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 15, 2015)

2000 is the limit I think but depends on what ur importing. 

It's more powerful than ES18 and bass is better, ES18 sounded tinny compared to these.


----------



## icebags (Nov 16, 2015)

hmmmm i have never actually imported anything from abroad, lets see.

you should post these in latest purchase thread, instead of new threads, then more people in the thread will actually come to know about these.


----------



## Minion (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: [Review] KZ ATE*



Mizanurification said:


> I ordered KZ ATE from AliExpress after reading all the reviews. I wanted to get ED9 but it wasn't available at hifinage.
> 
> This is my first import. Anyone ordered from AliExpress? It was shipped on the same day and I got the tracking details. Will I have to pay any customs? How long will it take to reach?
> 
> I'll post a review on the IEM if I receive em.



Could you post link from where you bought these? Thinking of buying these for myself.


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: [Review] KZ ATE*



Minion said:


> Could you post link from where you bought these? Thinking of buying these for myself.


KZ HeadSet Official FlagShip Store ( Since 2002 ) - Small Orders Online Store, Hot Selling and more on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

im selling mine too For Sale : Audio Hardware Kz Ate | Quick Sale


----------



## Minion (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks mate.But why did you sold it?


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 19, 2015)

Need more portability. They are too big for my usage. Also got the Pistons Basic and KZ Ed10 are on their way.


----------



## zapout (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: [Review] KZ ATE*

Nice... 
I got bad experience with ed9, cause of the removable eartips thingy it falls apart very easily, I already lost the left one. 
Also it stopped working for me in two months.


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 20, 2015)

*Re: [Review] KZ ATE*



zapout said:


> Nice...
> I got bad experience with ed9, cause of the removable eartips thingy it falls apart very easily, I already lost the left one.
> Also it stopped working for me in two months.



They cut down on the build quality to cover the cost. But they sound exceptional.
Also its better to buy earphone without many removable parts. Ordered the KZ ED10 which looks really well built.

And like all chinese product durability depends on ur luck.


----------

